# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Động cơ kêu cọt két

## geniusgenius

Dear, các anh chị
  Em đang làm đồ án nho nhỏ về xử lý ảnh sử dung robot delta
  Em đang có chút vấn đề là động cơ dương cứ kêu cọt kẹt giống như là bị khựng lại sao ý và rất chậm
 Động cơ đang sử dụng:3 động cơ 2 phase, PH266 Vexta 1.2A, 2 hộp số lệch tâm 1:18, 1 cái 1:9
 Mong muốn: nó chạy mượt tí, và nhanh hơn, mong các anh chị các bác tư vấn giúp.

THanks.

----------


## geniusgenius

https://goo.gl/photos/eUdz8HTTPTHWU9YT6

----------


## CKD

Bạn dùng Arduino hay phần cứng nào điều khiển?
Để chốt được vấn đề thì nên tháo rời motor ra, test riêng từng motor để đánh giá lại kết quả. Nhất là vụ kêu cot két gì đó.
Ngoài ra mấy con driver này, phải điều khiển với driver đi kèm, áp lớn. Chứ dùng mấy cái driver DC không ổn.

----------


## geniusgenius

Dạ, em xài driver ở đây ạ http://hshop.vn/products/mach-dieu-k...ostep-4a-40vdc
Nguồn 12V5A
cấu hình full step (ON, ON, OFF)
current 1.5A (ON, ON, OFF)
Mong anh chỉ giáo thêm

Em cảm ơn anh

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## CKD

Mình nghĩ driver này không phù hợp lắm với motor mà bạn đang làm.
Mà bạn dùng Arduino để control hay dùng thằng nào?

Nhưng bạn cứ thử xem thế nào, tháo motor ra và test.
- max speed, đẩy tốc độ lên tối đa cho đến khi mất bước.
- chạy step tốc độ chậm và vừa xem có êm không?

----------


## geniusgenius

dạ, em dùng arduino anh, tính chuyển sang board cnc nếu chạy ok
driver này em đã chạy cho máy cnc của em (tự chế nhỏ, có thể cắt nhôm 6061 5mm), động cơ cũng 2 phase (size 86).
https://github.com/gnea/grbl/wiki/Gr...-Configuration
cái này em ko thấy nó set speed cho các trục, (110->112: dùng để set max_speed thôi) ==> làm sao để set speed cho các trục được anh nhỉ, e có thử nhưng nó vẫn vậy, steps/mm  em set 10 cho 2 họp số 1:18, 5 cho 1:9.
Có 1 cái em thấy là khi em di chuyển x ra xa vị trí tâm thì nó chạy mất khoảng 8s (G1 X80 Y0 Z0), nhưng khi về thì mất chỉ 4s (G1 X0 Y0 Z0)

Em cảm ơn anh nhiều

----------


## geniusgenius

Dear anh CKD.



> Mình nghĩ driver này không phù hợp lắm với motor mà bạn đang làm.
> Mà bạn dùng Arduino để control hay dùng thằng nào?
> 
> Nhưng bạn cứ thử xem thế nào, tháo motor ra và test.
> - max speed, đẩy tốc độ lên tối đa cho đến khi mất bước.
> - chạy step tốc độ chậm và vừa xem có êm không?


EM tháo ra từng cái thử (chạy không tải) thì 1 có 1 cái chạy bị khựng khựng (hộp số 1:9, các hộp số 1:18 không bị khựng), mở hộp số ra chạy thì thấy nó ko sao, zi chắc bị hộp số anh nhỉ
Giờ ko bit giải quyết sao (kiếm cái mới hả anh, mấy con này hơi hiếm, hix)


Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

Cái motor của bạn thì có vẻ cũng bự bự, chắc bề ngang khoảng 56mm? Của Vexta?

Như lão CKD nói, dòng 56 của Vexta chạy với áp 12V thì hên xui. Tùy trường hợp nhưng mấy con này thường có độ cảm kháng cao, phải chạy áp cao gần trăm volt mới ngon (driver AC). Nếu ko muốn đổi driver thì bạn nên kiếm mấy con StepSync đuôi màu xanh lá cây chạy áp thấp tốt hơn. Ngay cả với StepSync thì bạn nên chạy 24V là tối thiểu.

Một vấn đề nữa là cái nguồn. Nguồn TQ loại rẻ tiền 12V 5A thì bạn phải trừ hao đi khoảng 50%. Giá trị 5A quảng cáo thường chỉ là giá trị cực đại trong thời gian ngắn, ko phải là giá trị cho chạy liên tục.

----------


## geniusgenius

hi anh gamo, 
Anh cho em hỏi driver này nên dùng là loại driver nào anh nhỉ, ko bit ở đâu bán, còn zụ nguồn chắc anh nói đúng, để e thử 24V coi sao
Không biết tăng áp lên nó có nhanh hơn ko anh nhỉ? 
Motor vexta + hộp số e mua bên machviet.com ạ
Mua motor thì ok, có điều hộp số thì hơi khó kiếm anh, e có mây cái khác mà kiếm ko ra hộp số. Nếu anh bit chỗ bán recommend em được ko hì

Em cảm ơn anh.

----------


## katum573

dùng arduino grbl với mấy driver này có khả năng mất bước bác thử kiểm tra lại thông số này* $0 – Step pulse, microseconds* mặc định nó là 5 để dùng cho 2 con driver này A4988 và DRV8825 nếu dùng driver có opto cách ly thì phải tăng thông số này lên.

----------

geniusgenius

----------


## Gamo

> hi anh gamo, 
> Anh cho em hỏi driver này nên dùng là loại driver nào anh nhỉ, ko bit ở đâu bán, còn zụ nguồn chắc anh nói đúng, để e thử 24V coi sao
> Không biết tăng áp lên nó có nhanh hơn ko anh nhỉ? 
> Motor vexta + hộp số e mua bên machviet.com ạ
> Mua motor thì ok, có điều hộp số thì hơi khó kiếm anh, e có mây cái khác mà kiếm ko ra hộp số. Nếu anh bit chỗ bán recommend em được ko hì
> 
> Em cảm ơn anh.


Hix hix... tóm cha machviet bắt đền...  :Wink:  Ngày xưa loại motor có hộp số này nhiều lắm, nhưng đợt rồi mình cho hết rồi. Bác xin xỏ ông anhxco hoặc CKD xem sao? Nghe đâu mấy lão ấy toàn lấy motor ném nhau.

Đùa thôi, giờ mua mới phí tiền lắm, mình recommend như sau:
1. Đầu tiên là phải thay nguồn lên 24V. Áp cao torque mạnh & chạy nhanh hơn. Lưu ý là với loại motor này thì 24V vẫn chưa thấm vào đâu cả, nhưng ít ra sẽ khá hơn 12V.
2. Cẩn thận khi chạy motor với Full/Half Step. Có hộp số thì chắc ko sao, nhưng ko có hộp số thì dễ bị resonant
3. Nếu chậm quá thì xem xét có cần hộp số ko? Nếu cần torque thì thà chuyển qua motor áp thấp ko hộp số vẫn ổn hơn.

Tuy nhiên nếu vẫn chưa đạt yêu cầu thì 
1. Trường hợp ít tiền thì nên xem xét chơi 5 pha thay vì 2 pha. 5 pha chạy êm & ổn hơn nhiều so với 2 pha thông thường. Ông Gary đang có 3 bộ 5 pha vi bước rất ngon. Mua ngay kẻo trễ.
2. Nếu giàu thì chơi các loại motor có hồi tiếp, ngon & khỏe khỏi phải suy nghĩ
3. Trong trường hợp quyết tâm giữ motor & hộp số thì bác Quảng, inhainha có bán lũ driver AC 2 pha cho dòng PHxxx này. Lưu ý phải chọn loại có vi bước, đừng mua loại chỉ có full/half-step

----------

geniusgenius

----------


## geniusgenius

cảm ơn anh gamo vs ban katum,
Em set $0=30 lên thì thấy ok, set lại 10 (default là 10 ko phải 5), vẫn ok (ko hiểu tại sao ^^)
Vấn đề chậm thì em đã giải quyét được bằng cách set vận tốc vs gia tốc tối đa (chạy X15 Y15 chỉ còn 2444 ms, nói chung nhanh hơn trước nhiều), tuy nhiên chạy 1 lúc bị mất bước ở hộp số 1:9, mong rằng lên cái nguồn 24V nó ok.




> 3. Nếu chậm quá thì xem xét có cần hộp số ko? Nếu cần torque thì thà chuyển qua motor áp thấp ko hộp số vẫn ổn hơn.


 Em xài hộp số vì cần torque, với lại có hộp số nó step của nó được chia nhỏ hơn, sẽ chính xác hơn (con trên 0.6Nm *18 = 10.8Nm, motor nếu có torque này sợ giá hơi cao hì), motor áp thấp nó lại cao torque hả anh (chưa hiểu lắm), nếu có bộ nào anh recommend giúp em với




> 1. Trường hợp ít tiền thì nên xem xét chơi 5 pha thay vì 2 pha. 5 pha chạy êm & ổn hơn nhiều so với 2 pha thông thường. Ông Gary đang có 3 bộ 5 pha vi bước rất ngon. Mua ngay kẻo trễ.


Dạ để em kiếm anh này hỏi thử, vấn đề là nó có giải quyết được torque ko, em còn 2 con scara vs arm, cũng hoạt động theo kiểu cánh tay nên cần high torque




> 2. Nếu giàu thì chơi các loại motor có hồi tiếp, ngon & khỏe khỏi phải suy nghĩ


Theo em hiểu thì anh đang nói đến servo, 1 bộ servo đáp ứng được torque như trên khoảng nhiêu anh nhỉ để em cân nhắc hì hì(motor +driver)

----------


## th11

còn 1 khả năng nhé bác chủ và các bác, em đã gặp 3 lần, đó là 1 dây pha chập chờn, không đứt hẳn, như thàng 5 pháe 86 của em

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> cảm ơn anh gamo vs ban katum,
> Em set $0=30 lên thì thấy ok, set lại 10 (default là 10 ko phải 5), vẫn ok (ko hiểu tại sao ^^)
> Vấn đề chậm thì em đã giải quyét được bằng cách set vận tốc vs gia tốc tối đa (chạy X15 Y15 chỉ còn 2444 ms, nói chung nhanh hơn trước nhiều), tuy nhiên chạy 1 lúc bị mất bước ở hộp số 1:9, mong rằng lên cái nguồn 24V nó ok.
> 
>  Em xài hộp số vì cần torque, với lại có hộp số nó step của nó được chia nhỏ hơn, sẽ chính xác hơn (con trên 0.6Nm *18 = 10.8Nm, motor nếu có torque này sợ giá hơi cao hì), motor áp thấp nó lại cao torque hả anh (chưa hiểu lắm), nếu có bộ nào anh recommend giúp em với
> 
> 
> Dạ để em kiếm anh này hỏi thử, vấn đề là nó có giải quyết được torque ko, em còn 2 con scara vs arm, cũng hoạt động theo kiểu cánh tay nên cần high torque
> 
> ...


Haha.... ông ở đâu? Ở SG thì qua tui, ở ngoài Hà Lội thì tóm cha Biết Tuốt hắn chỉ cho. Mình ko rành delta nhưng con delta của ông tính gắp bao nhiêu kg? Nhìn tay con delta có vẻ hơi yếu. Tải nặng mà đúng step & driver là nó bẻ cong luôn tay con delta của ông á. Cái chính là driver & motor của ông ko phù hợp nên nó chạy ko nổi.

Còn vụ driver 5 pha của ông Gary thì ông Mạnh Tường đặt mất rồi. Ông thử thương thảo xem sao. Bộ 3 driver đó cực kỳ ngon so với cái giá bán đó.

Về vụ servo bạn chưa có kinh nghiệm thì ko nên dùng. Dùng các loại step có hồi tiếp như alpha, HBS dễ dùng hơn. Nhưng mấy bộ đó hơi chát. 
Servo tương đương con step 56 là servo 200W thì giá cũng khoảng 2tr-4tr/bộ
Alphastep size 60 giá khoảng 1.2tr->1.8tr/bộ

----------


## katum573

> cảm ơn anh gamo vs ban katum,
> Em set $0=30 lên thì thấy ok, set lại 10 (default là 10 ko phải 5), vẫn ok (ko hiểu tại sao ^^)
> Vấn đề chậm thì em đã giải quyét được bằng cách set vận tốc vs gia tốc tối đa (chạy X15 Y15 chỉ còn 2444 ms, nói chung nhanh hơn trước nhiều), tuy nhiên chạy 1 lúc bị mất bước ở hộp số 1:9, mong rằng lên cái nguồn 24V nó ok.
> 
>  Em xài hộp số vì cần torque, với lại có hộp số nó step của nó được chia nhỏ hơn, sẽ chính xác hơn (con trên 0.6Nm *18 = 10.8Nm, motor nếu có torque này sợ giá hơi cao hì), motor áp thấp nó lại cao torque hả anh (chưa hiểu lắm), nếu có bộ nào anh recommend giúp em với
> 
> 
> Dạ để em kiếm anh này hỏi thử, vấn đề là nó có giải quyết được torque ko, em còn 2 con scara vs arm, cũng hoạt động theo kiểu cánh tay nên cần high torque
> 
> ...


Trước mình dùng bản 0.9 nó là 5 lên bản 1.1 nó lại chuyển qua 10 rồi, trước đây mình dùng bộ 2 phase vexta 286 Full/Half phải set lên tới 20 mới thấy ổn.

hình dưới là default của grbl các bác hỗ trợ giùm bác ấy.

----------


## geniusgenius

dạ, em ở Biên Hòa đồng nai (đi làm trên SG), anh cho em cái địa chỉ, rảnh phóng lên nhà anh xem lun, em dùng cái này pick trứng gà vs mấy thứ nhẹ thôi anh.
Mấy cái dưới giá hơi chat để em si nghĩ thêm hì. Nếu thắc mắc em có thể gọi điện cho anh và nhờ a tư vấn mua đồ được ko ạ hì. Nhanh gọn chính xác từ chuyên gia (em sợ phiền anh).

----------


## geniusgenius

thanks Katum,
mình chạy được rồi, có điều lau lau bị mất bước, để lên cái nguồn coi sao.

----------

